# Acer aspire 5050 bios password



## eyeballs (Mar 13, 2009)

I posted in another section about the harddrive being corrupt so I've got a loan of a vista disc but cant get into the bios to set the dvd drive to boot first just to see if it will repair it, I still have to get into the bios if i want to change the hard drive but there is a password needed to get in. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Freeman (Sep 27, 2004)

Just a heads up. The admins usually prefer users to stick to their original thread instead of creating a new one.

Regarding your issue, see if these generic passwords for different BIOS versions help.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000451.htm

At that website, they also have a way to reset the BIOS password but it's a little more risky. You may want to try those generic passwords first.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread. We can't help you get around a BIOS password and you already have another thread going here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista-7/839134-vista-acer-5050-laptop.html and this is the wrong section for your question as well.

See my response to that thread.


----------

